# Left & Right Tattoo Sleeves (off topic but not really it has dogs in them :D)



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

First off let me say, My man (hubby) is a Tattoo Artist as Fuzion Ink in Norfolk Virginia. Sean Karn Tattoos

We started my left sleeve about a month ago, the theme is Medusa w/ her love "Leonidas" King of Sparta, Greece" And all of his men have been turned to Stone along with him, as well has her beloved guardian "Conan, my Presa Canario" She is the only one entrapped in her loves embrace forever still alive.




























Well, Sean decided to work on my Right Sleeve last night so we can get them both finished before my Bday in Feb.

It has a Theme of Spirit So far we have done

- Face of my spirit lady (lakshmi = Hindu Goddess of wealth and prosperity, both material and spiritual. The word ''Lakshmi'' is derived from the Sanskrit word Laksme, meaning "goal." Lakshmi, therefore, represents the goal of life, which includes worldly as well as spiritual prosperity.) She is our interpetation of her just like my Medusa...










- Our Staffordshire Bull Terrier "Pepper" = we could not get him to put up his ears so we borrowed his mom ears from a photo I had b/c when Pepper smiles he puts them back .. b/c we say pac-man to get him to smile like that. Cause to me thats what he looks like. LOL



















It will also have a Owl as her other beloved pet.

Enjoy 

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

that looks awesome I love the originality can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

WOW that is awesome


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looks good, its gonna look awsome when the end result comes about


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

looks great! i really like the roman soldier! i have been trying to fit a apbt somewhere on my body unfortunately i don't have too much room left but maybe i will sneak it in somewhere on my back piece, i wish i was married to a tattoo artist it would save me a fortune!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Sydney, Patch, Wheezie

BullPunk, it took me forever to get him to understand how much I truly loved him. I have been friends with my man for 13 yrs and thats all we were for 10 of those years. He is truly my best friend and my soulmate. The tattooist part was just the icing on the cake.

I will keep you guys posted on the results as they come. We have to wait abit as I have a few dog shows to do so my arms get a break. Or I should say Sean gets a break 

I would love to see some of your work sometime, I also have a back piece in progress too. If you do not want to post your work please email me [email protected]

Take care all

Deb


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

He is very talented!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats awesome. They look really nice. I love the presa.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

norfolk aye? so is there a gopitbull.com member going rate?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> norfolk aye? so is there a gopitbull.com member going rate?


I dont know I would have to ask .. why you want some work done?


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Outstanding tattoos*


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> I dont know I would have to ask .. why you want some work done?


i was thinking about starting my sleeve. top would start as a portrait and then bleed into some type of sublime theme sleve. i havent found an artist im happy with yet. i say sublime theme and they ask for exact ideas...i dont have an exact though, im looking for an artist to design one. anyways... im always open to new artists


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> i was thinking about starting my sleeve. top would start as a portrait and then bleed into some type of sublime theme sleve. i havent found an artist im happy with yet. i say sublime theme and they ask for exact ideas...i dont have an exact though, im looking for an artist to design one. anyways... im always open to new artists


Are you in Virginia? 
I suggest you look at Seans website www.seankarntattoos.com 
He is a professional artist on top of being a tattooist. 
You can email him from his site and talk to him about the your tattoo 
Just let him know you are from the board I talk on.

Deb


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeup! I Live In Northern Va But You Cant Ever Complain About A Trip To The Beach For Ink


----------

